# My dog's feces has a mucus/latex-like texture.



## Hernan007 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi. I'm new here. I just took my dog out for a walk this morning and I noticed that his fecal matter looked like this: http://i.imgur.com/W4YDb0v.jpg

He appears to be behaving normally. He's been cheerful and running around as usual, with no visible signs of ailment. He ate a modest amount of bolognese sauce last night, and I believe that might have been the cause for his odd stool. It was very salty, although he's no stranger to mediterranean cuisine or most human food for that matter, so I'm concerned. Anyway, if anyone could shed some light here I would highly appreciate it.

We have a family friend who is a vet, and I'm tempted to text him the image to see if it is worth making an appointment, but I thought I'd check here first.

If it's relevant, he's a 7-year-old, male border collie.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hernan007 said:


> Hi. I'm new here. I just took my dog out for a walk this morning and I noticed that his fecal matter looked like this: http://i.imgur.com/W4YDb0v.jpg
> 
> He appears to be behaving normally. He's been cheerful and running around as usual, with no visible signs of ailment. He ate a modest amount of bolognese sauce last night, and I believe that might have been the cause for his odd stool. It was very salty, although he's no stranger to mediterranean cuisine or most human food for that matter, so I'm concerned. Anyway, if anyone could shed omtimesome light here I would highly appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Usually if you get muscos in the faeces and sometimes specks of blood too
then its a sign of colitis meaning there is some irritation and inflamation of the colon. It could be due to what he ate last night that's upset his digestion sometimes and with certain dogs it doesn't take a lot.

Often if its a mild bout missing a meal or two and then feeding a light easily digestible resting diet, like boiled chicken no skin or boiled white fish no skin and check for small bones and a bit or plain boiled rice until its back to normal sorts it out. You usually see an improvement in 24/36hours if not entirely back to normal. Just keep giving this until it is back to normal and maybe for an extra day or so to make sure and then back on normal food.

Giving pro texin prokolin too at the same time until normal with it often helps too it contains pectin, kaolin and pre and pro biotic, to soothe the gut, help firm up the stools and puts back the good gut bacteria needed for a healthy digestion.

For bad bouts or bouts that are persistent and don't seem to be getting better with the above them sometimes you do need veterinary meds to sort it out, but if its mild and they are otherwise well then the above as said often sorts it out.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh my - that is not a healthy looking poop! 

I would ask your vet friend to have a look

TBH it looks like Maisie's does when her Colitis is flared up  but it could be that the bolognaise sauce did it - it's not really great for them to have human food & especially if it's really salty


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

Sled Dog Hotel is far more experienced than myself, however I was going to say colitis. My cat had it after a visit to the vets, vet said it was stress induced. I found the following in the cat forum and it works an absolute treat and I use it weekly. Colitis (if that's what it was) disappeared and he has put on weight and now has proper formed bowel movements :biggrin5:

Feline IBD: Nature and Treatment - Feline Nutrition


----------



## Hernan007 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you all for your responses. As of now, he hasn't quite made a bowel movement, but because he doesn't appear to be ill, I'm feeling optimistic.

Thank you Sled Dog Hotel for your advice, I'm going to give him the diet you recommended for a day or 2 to kind of put his stomach at ease.

Again, I thank you all for your help.


----------



## Hernan007 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello.

My dog seems have arrived to a rather peculiar state. As I mentioned in my original comment, he's still behaving normally and doesn't seem ill, but the stools that he produces are coming in irregular forms. for example, this morning he produced solid excrements, and then later in the day it was a mixture of solid and liquid-like matter. Is this a good sign or a bad one?

I'm going to see how his feces comes out tomorrow, and if he's still the same I'm scheduling an appointment to see the vet. I really hope it isn't colitis, but I doubt that is the case since he doesn't really exhibit any of the associated symptoms. I careful checked his stool for blood and there wasn't any, and he also doesn't seem to be in any pain or shows any kind of discomfort when defecating, and his appetite is unaffected. Are there any other signs?


----------



## Adaskins (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks like a lot of fat has come through from the spag Bol. This wouldn't worry me as long as he is behaving normally in all other aspects.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hernan007 said:


> Hello.
> 
> My dog seems have arrived to a rather peculiar state. As I mentioned in my original comment, he's still behaving normally and doesn't seem ill, but the stools that he produces are coming in irregular forms. for example, this morning he produced solid excrements, and then later in the day it was a mixture of solid and liquid-like matter. Is this a good sign or a bad one?
> 
> I'm going to see how his feces comes out tomorrow, and if he's still the same I'm scheduling an appointment to see the vet. I really hope it isn't colitis, but I doubt that is the case since he doesn't really exhibit any of the associated symptoms. I careful checked his stool for blood and there wasn't any, and he also doesn't seem to be in any pain or shows any kind of discomfort when defecating. Are there any other signs?


Would you say its improving to what you started with? If its improving and your trying the resting diet, then I would say your going in the right direction. Sometimes it doesn't just go back to normal instantly, you often see an improvement in 24/36 hours and then as long as its improving then it should start getting back to completely normal. However if there is no improvements at all or especially if its getting worse then its a the best idea to get him checked out. Sometimes they need veterinary meds to sort it.


----------



## Adaskins (Jan 18, 2014)

I should of added that I have worked for nearly 30 years in kennels cleaning poop so have quite a lot if experience lol!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

It can still be colitis, in a milder form - the mucus/jelly is a bit of a giveaway.

It may be time to examine what you're feeding him, as an intolerance to certain ingredients can cause this. Intolerance is not the same as an allergy, but it does pay to find food that won't cause this.

Sometimes stress can also cause jelly-poo, as I have seen in my BC cross. However since paying attention to his diet and cutting out certain things, he is 99.9999% better. I will see the occasional bit of jelly, but very rarely now, maybe once or twice a year, and it's not recurrent so it's so slight as to be regarded as a rare blip. It might follow stress or it might follow him eating something he shouldn't.


----------



## Hernan007 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Would you say its improving to what you started with?


It's hard to tell. As I mentioned, his stool is either coming out solid, liquid-like, or both. His first bathroom break was roughly 24 hours from the one mentioned in my original comment, and it was healthy. Although later on throughout the day it's came out in various textures.

I really want to take him to the vet, because I'm always very paranoid when it comes to him, but I'm planning on giving him 36 hours to see how he does like you mentioned in your comment. Could it be colitis or something serious, even if he's acting completely normal?


----------



## Hernan007 (Jan 17, 2014)

Adaskins said:


> Looks like a lot of fat has come through from the spag Bol. This wouldn't worry me as long as he is behaving normally in all other aspects.


Yeah, he's acting perfectly fine, but with his stool coming out in various forms (solid or liquid), I really don't know what to make of it.



MerlinsMum said:


> It may be time to examine what you're feeding him, as an intolerance to certain ingredients can cause this.


His diet remains the same as always (blue buffalo, pedigree canned food (he loves it), and daily slices of bologna, ham, etc.). I feel the bolognese sauce from the previous night might have upset him, perhaps different spices were used. But he's has grown up around most Italian cuisines, and we've always given him some small servings of meats but it has never affected him.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hernan007 said:


> It's hard to tell. As I mentioned, his stool is either coming out solid, liquid-like, or both. His first bathroom break was roughly 24 hours from the one mentioned in my original comment, and it was healthy. Although later on throughout the day it's came out in various textures.
> 
> I really want to take him to the vet, because I'm always very paranoid when it comes to him, but I'm planning on giving him 36 hours to see how he does like you mentioned in your comment. Could it be colitis or something serious, even if he's acting completely normal?


Usually if they are bright lively, interested in things, not lethargic and depressed, wanting to eat and drink, then usually its nothing too much to worry about. With Colitis they can be fine in themselves apart from the loose or diarrhoea like motions. You can just get mucous and sometimes muscos and specks of blood in the mucos, bad bouts there can be more blood even.
its not unusual to go from complete diarrhoea or loose with mucos to going part normal and with some loose motions and diarrhoea, as long as it isn't staying all loose and more and more mucos and blood, its usually a sign its clearing up.

If there is no improvement whatsoever, even more mucos and blood and especially if they develope other symptoms too, or its getting worse then its time to go to the vet.


----------

